# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة هذا الحديث بتمامه؟

## احمد ابو انس

قــــــصـــــــ  ــة رائــــــــــعة  :

كان الرسول محمد صل الله عليه وسلم يجلس وسط أصحابه
عندما دخل شاب يتيم إلى الرسول يشكو إليه

قال الشاب :
...
يا رسول الله ، كنت أقوم بعمل سور حول بستاني فقطع طريق البناء نخله هي لجاري طلبت منه ان يتركها لي لكي يستقيم السور ، فرفض ، طلبت منه إن يبيعني إياها فرفض ;
... فطلب الرسول ان يأتوه بالجار

أتى الجار الي الرسول وقص عليه الرسول شكوى الشاب اليتيم
فصدق الرجل على كلام الرسول

فسأله الرسول ان يترك له النخله او يبيعها له
فرفض الرجل

فأعاد الرسول قوله:
بع له النخله ولك نخله في الجنه يسير الراكب في ظلها مائه عام ;

فذهل اصحاب رسول الله من العرض المغري جدا جدا
فمن يدخل النار وله نخله كهذه في الجنه
فهذا عرض واضح له ان يدخل الجنة
وما الذي تساويه نخله في الدنيا مقابل نخله في الجنه

لكن الرجل رفض مرة اخرى
طمعا في متاع الدنيا

فتدخل احد اصحاب الرسول ويدعي ابا الدحداح
وقال للرسول الكريم

إن اشتريتُ تلك النخله وتركتها للشاب ألي نخله في الجنه يارسول الله ؟
فأجاب الرسول نعم

فقال ابا الدحداح للرجل
أتعرف بستاني يا هذا ؟

فقال الرجل ، نعم ، فمن في المدينه لا يعرف بستان ابا الدحداح ذو الستمائه نخله والقصر المنيف والبئر العذب والسور الشاهق حوله
فكل تجار المدينه يطمعون في تمر ابا الدحداح من شده جودته

فقال آبا الدحداح :
بعني نخلتك مقابل بستاني وقصري وبئري وحائطي
فنظر الرجل الي الرسول غير مصدق ما يسمعه

أيعقل ان يقايض ستمائة نخله من نخيل ابا الدحداح مقابل نخله واحده
فيا لها من صفقه ناجحه بكل المقاييس

فوافق الرجل
وأشهد الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم والصحابه على البيع
وتمت البيعه

وبعد ان تمت البيعة
نادى ابا الدحداح على الشاب اليتيم وقال له
فلان النخلة مني إليك خذها
وذهب فأخذها ..

فنظر ابا الدحداح الي رسول الله سعيدا سائلاً;
ألي نخله في الجنه يارسول الله ؟ ;

فقال الرسول ; لا
فصٌدم أبا الدحداح من رد رسول الله

فأستكمل الرسول قائلا ما معناه
الله عرض نخله مقابل نخله في الجنه
وأنت زايدت على كرم الله ببستانك كله
ورد الله على كرمك وهو الكريم ذو الجود
بأن جعل لك في الجنه بساتين من نخيل اعجز على عدها من كثرتها

وقال الرسول الكريم
كم من عذق رداح لأبي الدحداح ;

-- والعذق الرداح هنا --
هي النخيل المثقله من كثرة التمر عليها ;

وظل الرسول يكرر جملته اكثر من مرة لدرجه ان الصحابة
تعجبوا من كثرة النخيل التي يصفها الرسول لابا الدحداح
وتمنى كل منهم لو كان ابا الدحداح

وعندما عاد ابا الدحداح الى امرأته
دعاها الي خارج المنزل وقال لها

لقد بعت البستان والقصر والبئر والحائط;

فتهللت الزوجه من الخبر
فهي تعرف خبرة زوجها في التجاره وشطارته وسألت عن الثمن

فقال لها
لقد بعتها بنخله في الجنه يسير الراكب في ظلها مائه عام

فردت عليه متهلله
ربح البيع ابا الدحداح – ربح البيع ؛

ذلكر بعض اﻷخوة أن أحد طلبة العلم 
صحح الحديث بتمام وكمال المتن الوارد أعلاه. 
فهل يصح هذا الحديث بتمامه

----------


## أبو يعلى المقدسي

أخي الحبيب أنُسّ .. 
هذا حديث لم يأتي البتّة عن النّبيّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم ، بل فيه كثير مِن الأُمور المُنكِرة ، فضلاً عَن سيَاقهِ
 الرّكيك ! 
فقد صيغ صياغة قصصيّة بحتة ، أجزِم أنّه لم يروْه بِكامِلِه راوٍ ، بل هو سياق مُعاصِر ، زِيْد وأدخُل فيه ما ليْس مِنه ، فالحديث بِهذا الشّكل لا يصُح ولا أصل له !
وَفيّه بَعضُ الألفَاظ الصحيحه:
فقد جاء عند الإمام أحمد في المسند  (12482)-وأخرجه غيره-: قال:((حَدَّثَنَا حَسَنٌ، حَدَّثَن َا حَمَّادُ بْنُ سَلَمَةَ، عَنْ ثَابِتٍ، عَنْ أَنَسٍ، أَنَّ رَجُلًا قَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ: إِنَّ لِفُلَانٍ نَخْلَةً، وَأَنَا أُقِيمُ حَائِطِي بِهَا، فَأْمُرْهُ أَنْ يُعْطِيَنِي حَتَّى أُقِيمَ حَائِطِي بِهَا، فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: " أَعْطِهَا إِيَّاهُ بِنَخْلَةٍ فِي الْجَنَّةِ " فَأَبَى، فَأَتَاهُ أَبُو الدَّحْدَاحِ فَقَالَ: بِعْنِي نَخْلَتَكَ بِحَائِطِي. فَفَعَلَ، فَأَتَى النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، إِنِّي قَدِ ابْتَعْتُ النَّخْلَةَ بِحَائِطِي. قَالَ: " فَاجْعَلْهَا لَهُ، فَقَدْ أَعْطَيْتُكَهَا  . فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: " كَمْ مِنْ عَذْقٍ رَدَاحٍ لِأَبِي الدَّحْدَاحِ فِي الْجَنَّةِ " قَالَهَا مِرَارًا. قَالَ: فَأَتَى امْرَأَتَهُ فَقَالَ: يَا أُمَّ الدَّحْدَاحِ اخْرُجِي مِنَ الْحَائِطِ، فَإِنِّي قَدْ بِعْتُهُ بِنَخْلَةٍ فِي الْجَنَّةِ. فَقَالَتْ: رَبِحَ الْبَيْعُ. أَوْ كَلِمَةً تُشْبِهُهَا)) ا.ه
هذا والله أعلم.

----------


## المتأني

*شرح النووي على مسلم (7/ 33)*
*"قالوا سببه أن يتيما خاصم أبا لبابة في نخلة فبكى الغلام فقال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم له اعطه اياها ولك بها عذق في الجنة فقال لا فسمع بذلك أبو الدحداح فاشتراها من أبي لبابة بحديقه له ثم قال للنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم ألى بها عذق ان أعطيتها اليتيم قال نعم فقال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم  كم من عذق معلق في الجنة لابي الدحداح"*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

درجة حديث (كنت أقوم بعمل سور حول بستاني..)


رقم الفتوى: 108881















السؤال

ما رأيكم في هذا الحديث الذي أرسل إلي عن طريق الإنترنت؟
كان الرسول محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم يجلس وسط أصحابه عندما دخل شاب يتيم إلى الرسول يشكو إليه
قال الشاب ( يا رسول الله ، كنت أقوم بعمل سور حول بستاني فقطع طريق البناء نخلة هي لجاري
طلبت منه أن يتركها لي لكي يستقيم السور ، فرفض ، طلبت منه أن يبيعني إياها فرفض )
فطلب الرسول أن يأتوه بالجار أتي الجار إلي الرسول وقص عليه الرسول شكوى الشاب اليتيم
فصدق الرجل على كلام الرسول فسأله الرسول أن يترك له النخلة أو يبيعها له فرفض الرجل
فأعاد الرسول قوله ( بع له النخلة ولك نخله في الجنة يسير الراكب في ظلها مائه عام ) فذهل أصحاب رسول الله من العرض المغري جدا فمن يدخل النار وله نخله كهذه في الجنة وما الذي تساويه نخلة في الدنيا مقابل نخله في الجنة لكن الرجل رفض مرة أخرى طمعا في متاع الدنيا فتدخل أحد أصحاب الرسول ويدعى أبا الدحداح
فقال للرسول الكريم أئن اشتريت تلك النخلة وتركتها للشاب إلى نخله في الجنة يا رسول الله ؟
فأجاب الرسول نعم فقال أبو الدحداح للرجل أتعرف بستاني يا هذا ؟
فقال الرجل ، نعم ، فمن في المدينة لا يعرف بستان أبي الدحداح ذو الستمائة نخلة والقصر المنيف والبئر العذب والسور الشاهق حوله فكل تجار المدينه يطمعون في تمر أبي الدحداح من شدة جودته
فقال أبو الدحداح ، بعني نخلتك مقابل بستاني وقصري وبئري وحائطي فنظر الرجل إلى الرسول غير مصدق ما يسمعه أيعقل أن يقايض ستمائة نخلة من نخيل أبي الدحداح مقابل نخلة واحدة فيالها من صفقه ناجحة بكل المقاييس فوافق الرجل وأشهد الرسول الكريم  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  والصحابة على البيع وتمت البيعة.
فنظر أبو الدحداح إلى رسول الله سعيدا سائلا (ألي نخلة في الجنة يا رسول الله ؟)
 فقال الرسول (لا ) فبهت أبا الدحداح من رد رسول الله فاستكمل الرسول قائلا ما معناه (الله عرض نخله مقابل نخله في الجنة وأنت زايدت على كرم الله ببستانك كله ، ورد الله على كرمك وهو الكريم ذو الجود بأن جعل لك في الجنة بساتين من نخيل أعجز علي عدها من كثرتها
 وقال الرسول الكريم ( كم من مداح إلى أبي الدحداح )
(( والمداح هنا – هي النخيل المثقلة من كثرة التمر عليها ))
وظل الرسول يكرر جملته اكثر من مرة لدرجة أن الصحابه تعجبوا من كثرة النخيل التي يصفها الرسول لأبي الدحداح وتمني كل منهم لو كان أبا الدحداح وعندما عاد الرجل إلى امرأته ، دعاها إلي خارج المنزل وقال لها
(لقد بعت البستان والقصر والبئر والحائط ) فتهللت الزوجة من الخبر فهي تعرف خبرة زوجها في التجارة وشطارته وسألت عن الثمن. فقال لها (لقد بعتها بنخلة في الجنة يسير الراكب في ظلها مائه عام )
فردت عليه متهللة (ربح البيع أبا الدحداح – ربح البيع )


الإجابــة

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

*فقد روى عبد الرزاق عن معمر قال أخبرني الزهري قال أخبرني كعب بن مالكقال أول أمر عتب على أبي لبابة أنه كان بينه وبين يتيم عذق فاختصما إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقضي به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي لبابة فبكى اليتيم فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعه له فأبى قال فأعطه إياه ولك مثله في الجنة فأبى فانطلق ابن الدحداحة فقال لأبي لبابة بعني هذا العذق بحديقتين قال نعم ثم انطلق إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا رسول الله أرأيت إن أعطيت هذا اليتيم هذا العذق ألي مثله في الجنة قال نعم فأعطاه إياه قال فكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول كم من عذق مذلل لابن الدحداحة في الجنة قال وأشار إلى بني قريظة حين نزلوا على حكم سعد فأشار إلى حلقه الذبح وتخلف عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزوة تبوك ثم تاب الله عليه بعد ذلك* 
*وروى أحمد وابن حبان والحاكم- وصححه الحاكم ووافقه الذهبي عن أنس بن مالك : أن رجلا قال يا رسول الله إن لفلان نخلة وأنا أقيم حائطي بها فمره أن يعطيني أقيم حائطي بها فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أعطها إياه بنخلة في الجنة فأبى وأتاه أبو الدحداح فقال بعني نخلك بحائطي قال ففعل قال فأتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا رسول الله إني قد ابتعت النخلة بحائطي فجعلها له فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كم من عذق رداح لأبي الدحداح في الجنة مرارا فأتى امرأته فقال يا أم الدحداح اخرجي من الحائط فإني بعته بنخلة في الجنة فقالت قد ربحت البيع أو كلمة نحوها.*
*فهاتن الروايتان ثابتتان وأما الكلام المذكور في السؤال ففيه ما لم يثبت وفيه بعض ما لا يليق بالصحابة ومن الواضح أن القصة صيغت بأسلوب أدبي معاصر ومططت وزيد فيها ما ليس منها .*
*والله أعلم.
*http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=108881

----------


## احمد ابو انس

قال الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " 6 / 1131 :أخرجه أحمد ( 3 / 146 ) و ابن حبان ( 2271 - موارد ) و الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 22 / 300 / 763 ) والحاكم ( 2 / 20 ) و من طريقه البيهقي ( 3 / 249 / 3451 ) و الضياء المقدسي في " المختارة " ( 1 / 515 ) من طرق عن حماد بن سلمة : حدثنا ثابت البناني *عن أنس بن مالك : أن رجلا قال : يا رسول الله ! إن لفلان نخلة ، و أنا أقيم نخلي بها ، فمره أن يعطيني [ إياها ] [ حتى ] أقيم حائطي بها . فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أعطها إياه بنخلة في الجنة " . فأبى ، و أتاه أبو الدحداح فقال : بعني نخلك بحائطي . قال : ففعل . قال : فأتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله ! إني قد ابتعت النخلة بحائطي ، فاجعلها له ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . فأتى امرأته**فقال : يا أم الدحداح ! اخرجي من الحائط ، فإني بعته بنخلة في الجنة . فقالت : قد ربحت البيع . أو كلمة نحوها* . و قال الحاكم : " صحيح على شرط مسلم " . ووافقه الذهبي . وهو كما قالا . و لحديث الترجمة شاهد من حديث جابر بن سمرةمرفوعا نحوه . أخرجه مسلم ، و ابن حبان ( 9 / 144 / 7113 و 7114 ) و غيرهما ، وصححه الترمذي ، و هو مخرج في " أحكام الجنائز " ( 75 ) . و شاهد آخر من رواية عبد الرزاق : أخبرنا معمر عن زيد بن أسلم قال : " لما نزلت *( من ذا الذي يقرض الله قرضا حسنا .. )* جاء ابن ( ! ) الدحداح .. " الحديث نحوه ليس فيه قصة الرجل ، وشراء أبي الدحداح منه النخلة ، و فيه حديث الترجمة . أخرجه ابن جرير في " التفسير " ، و إسناده مرسل صحيح . و قد روي موصولا من طريق عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم عن أبيه عن جده عمر بن الخطاب . و عبد الرحمن هذا ضعيف جدا متهم. أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الأوسط " ( 1 / 101 / 1 / 2052 - بترقيمي ) . و روي من حديث عبد الله بن مسعود ، و فيه ضعيفان ، و هو مخرج في " تخريج مشكلة الفقر " ( 76 - 120 ) و وقع مصدرا فيه بـ " صحيح " ، وهو خطأ مطبعي ، أو سبق قلم ، فإنه مناقض لحال إسناده و ليس له شاهد معتبر يقويه مطولا ، بخلاف حديث الترجمة فهو صحيح كما تقدم . غريب الحديث : ( دواح ) : الدواح : العظيم الشديد العلو ، و كل شجرة عظيمة : دوحة . و ( العذق ) بالفتح : النخلة . نهاية . ( تنبيه ) : حديث عبد الرزاق الذي عند ابن جرير ، قد أخرجه عبد الرزاق في " المصنف " ( 5 / 406 - 407 ) عن معمر ، لكن وقع فيه : أخبرني الزهري قال : أخبرني كعب بن مالك قال : أول أمر عتب على أبي لبابة أنه كان بينه و بين يتيم عذق ، فاختصما إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقضى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي لبابة ، فبكى اليتيم ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " دعه له " ، فأبى ، قال : " فأعطه إياه و لك مثله في الجنة " ، فأبى فانطلق ابن الدحداحة فقال لأبي لبابة : بعني العذق بحديقتين . قال : نعم . ثم انطلق إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله ! أرأيت إن أعطيت هذا اليتيم هذا العذق ، ألي مثله في الجنة ؟ قال : نعم ، فأعطاه إياه ، قال : فكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فذكر حديث الترجمة نحوه . قلت : كعب بن مالك صحابي معروف و لم يدركه الزهري ، و لذلك قال الشيخ الأعظمي - رحمه الله - في التعليق عليه : " ولعل الصواب : عبد الرحمن بن كعب بن مالك " . أي فهو مرسل أيضا . و الله أعلم . و حديث الترجمة قال فيه الهيثمي ( 9 / 324 ) : " رواه أحمد و الطبراني ، ورجالهما رجال الصحيح " . ثم ذكر له شاهدا من حديث عبد الرحمن بن أبزى باختصار القصة ، لكن سقط من الناسخ أو الطابع تخريج الحديث و الكلام عليه . و الله سبحانه و تعالى أعلم .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*حديث : ( كَمْ مِنْ عِذْقٍ رَدَاحٍ لِأَبِي الدَّحْدَاحِ فِي الْجَنَّةِ )السؤال:
في حديث أبي الدحداح الذي كان يمتلك 600 نخلة ، وباعها كلها لله مقابل نخلة واحدة. أريد أن أعرف من كان جار الأيتام الذي اعترض على إعطاء هذه النخلة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. هل كان يهوديا ؟ هل كان منافقا أم كان أبو لؤلؤة ؟ وهل هذا الحديث صحيح ؟
*
*الجواب :
الحمد لله
أولاً :
روى الإمام أحمد (12482) ، وابن حبان (7159) ، والحاكم (2194) عَنْ أَنَسٍ : " أَنَّ رَجُلًا قَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ : إِنَّ لِفُلَانٍ نَخْلَةً ، وَأَنَا أُقِيمُ حَائِطِي بِهَا ، فَأْمُرْهُ أَنْ يُعْطِيَنِي حَتَّى أُقِيمَ حَائِطِي بِهَا .
فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( أَعْطِهَا إِيَّاهُ بِنَخْلَةٍ فِي الْجَنَّةِ ) .
فَأَبَى .
فَأَتَاهُ أَبُو الدَّحْدَاحِ فَقَالَ: بِعْنِي نَخْلَتَكَ بِحَائِطِي .
فَفَعَلَ .
فَأَتَى النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ ، إِنِّي قَدِ ابْتَعْتُ النَّخْلَةَ بِحَائِطِي. قَالَ: فَاجْعَلْهَا لَهُ ، فَقَدْ أَعْطَيْتُكَهَا  . 
فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( كَمْ مِنْ عِذْقٍ رَدَاحٍ لِأَبِي الدَّحْدَاحِ فِي الْجَنَّةِ ) قَالَهَا مِرَارًا. 
فَأَتَى امْرَأَتَهُ فَقَالَ: يَا أُمَّ الدَّحْدَاحِ اخْرُجِي مِنَ الْحَائِطِ ، فَإِنِّي قَدْ بِعْتُهُ بِنَخْلَةٍ فِي الْجَنَّةِ . 
فَقَالَتْ : رَبِحَ الْبَيْعُ - أَوْ كَلِمَةً تُشْبِهُهَا " .
وقال الحاكم: " صحيح على شرط مسلم " ، وكذا صححه الألباني في " الصحيحة "(2964) على شرط مسلم .
وروى مسلم (965) عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ سَمُرَةَ ، قَالَ : " صَلَّى رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى ابْنِ الدَّحْدَاحِ : ثُمَّ أُتِيَ بِفَرَسٍ عُرْيٍ فَعَقَلَهُ رَجُلٌ فَرَكِبَهُ ، فَجَعَلَ يَتَوَقَّصُ بِهِ ، وَنَحْنُ نَتَّبِعُهُ ، نَسْعَى خَلْفَهُ .
فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ : إِنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( كَمْ مِنْ عِذْقٍ مُعَلَّقٍ - أَوْ مُدَلًّى - فِي الْجَنَّةِ لِابْنِ الدَّحْدَاحِ ) أَوْ قَالَ شُعْبَةُ - راوي الحديث - : ( لِأَبِي الدَّحْدَاحِ ) .
قال النووي رحمه الله : " الْعِذْقُ هُنَا بِكَسْرِ الْعَيْنِ الْمُهْمَلَةِ ، وَهُوَ الْغُصْنُ مِنَ النَّخْلَةِ . وَأَمَّا الْعَذْقُ بِفَتْحِهَا فَهُوَ النَّخْلَةُ بِكَمَالِهَا ، وَلَيْسَ مُرَادًا هُنَا " انتهى .
والرداح : الثقيل . 
وروى الطبراني في "الكبير" (764) بسند ضعيف عَنْ ابن مَسْعُودٍ ، قَالَ : " لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ (مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا) ، قَالَ أَبُو الدَّحْدَاحِ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ إِنَّ اللهَ يُرِيدُ مِنَّا الْقَرْضَ ؟
قَالَ: ( نَعَمْ يَا أَبَا الدَّحْدَاحِ ) .
قَالَ: أَرِنِي يَدَكَ ، فَنَاوَلَهُ يَدَهُ .
فَقَالَ : إِنِّي قَدْ أَقْرَضْتُ رَبِّي حَائِطِي ، وَفِي حَائِطِي سِتَّمِائَةٍ نَخْلَةٍ ، ثُمَّ جَاءَ إِلَى الْحَائِطِ فَنَادَى يَا أُمَّ الدَّحْدَاحِ ، وَهِيَ فِي الْحَائِطِ .
فَقَالَتْ: لَبَّيْكَ .
فَقَالَ: اخْرُجِي فَقَدْ أَقْرَضْتُهُ رَبِّي " .
ثانياً :
ورد اسم الرجل الذي قال له النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( أَعْطِهَا إِيَّاهُ بِنَخْلَةٍ فِي الْجَنَّةِ ) فَأَبَى ، عند البيهقي في "سننه" (6/ 260) .
فروى عن سَعِيد بْن الْمُسَيِّبِ : " أَنَّ أَوَّلَ شَيْءٍ عَتَبَ فِيهِ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى أَبِي لُبَابَةَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْمُنْذِرِ : أَنَّهُ خَاصَمَ يَتِيمًا لَهُ فِي عذْقِ نَخْلَةٍ ، فَقَضَى رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِأَبِي لُبَابَةَ بِالْعذْقِ .
فَضَجَّ الْيَتِيمُ وَاشْتَكَى إِلَى رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِأَبِي لُبَابَةَ : ( هَبْ لِي هَذَا الْعذْقَ يَا أَبَا لُبَابَةَ ؛ لِكَيْ نَرُدَّهُ إِلَى الْيَتِيمِ ) .
فَأَبَى أَبُو لُبَابَةَ أَنْ يَهَبَهُ لِرَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ .
فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( يَا أَبَا لُبَابَةَ ، أَعْطِهِ هَذَا الْيَتِيمَ وَلَكَ مِثْلُهُ فِي الْجَنَّةِ ) .
فَأَبَى أَبُو لُبَابَةَ أَنْ يُعْطِيَهُ .
فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ ، أَرَأَيْتَ إِنِ ابْتَعْتُ هَذَا الْعَذْقَ فَأَعْطَيْتُ الْيَتِيمَ ؛ أَلِي مِثْلُهُ فِي الْجَنَّةِ ؟
فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( نَعَمْ ) .
فَانْطَلَقَ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ ، وَهُوَ ابْنُ الدَّحْدَاحَةِ ، حَتَّى لَقِيَ أَبَا لُبَابَةَ فَقَالَ : يَا أَبَا لُبَابَةَ ، أَبْتَاعُ مِنْكَ هَذَا الْعذْقَ بِحَدِيقَتِي ، وَكَانَتْ لَهُ حَدِيقَةُ نَخْلٍ .
فَقَالَ أَبُو لُبَابَةَ : نَعَمْ ، فَابْتَاعَهُ مِنْهُ بِحَدِيقَةٍ .
فَلَمْ يَلْبَثِ ابْنُ الدَّحْدَاحَةِ إِلَّا يَسِيرًا حَتَّى جَاءَ كُفَّارُ قُرَيْشٍ يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ ، فَخَرَجَ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَاتَلَهُمْ فَقُتِلَ شَهِيدًا ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( رُبَّ عذْقٍ مُذَلَّلٍ لِابْنِ الدَّحْدَاحَةِ فِي الْجَنَّةِ ) .
ففي هذه الرواية أن هذا الرجل هو أبو لبابة ، واسمه : بشير بن عبد المنذر الأنصاري ، وقيل اسمه رفاعة ، وقيل غير ذلك ، والمشهور الأول .
ينظر : "الإصابة" (7/ 289-290) .
وهذا الإسناد ضعيف لإرساله ، ولكنه من مراسيل سعيد بن المسيب ، ومراسيل ابن المسيب قوية عند بعض أهل العلم ، قال الذهبي : " مَرَاسِيْلُ سَعِيْدٍ مُحْتَجٌّ بِهَا " انتهى من "سير أعلام النبلاء" (5/ 125) .
وقال الحافظ : " اتفقوا على أن مرسلاته أصح المراسيل " .
انتهى من "تقريب التهذيب" (ص 241) .
فهذا أصح ما ورد في تسمية هذا الرجل ، وهو أبو لبابة رضي الله عنه ، وهو صحابي مشهور .
قال النووي رحمه الله : " قَوْله صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( كَمْ مِنْ عِذْق مُعَلَّق فِي الْجَنَّة لِأَبِي الدَّحْدَاح ) ، قَالُوا : سَبَبه أَنَّ يَتِيمًا خَاصَمَ أَبَا لُبَابَة فِي نَخْلَة فَبَكَى الْغُلَام ; فَقَالَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَهُ : " أَعْطِهِ إِيَّاهَا وَلَك بِهَا عِذْق فِي الْجَنَّة " , فَقَالَ : لَا , فَسَمِعَ بِذَلِكَ أَبُو الدَّحْدَاح , فَاشْتَرَاهَا مِنْ أَبِي لُبَابَة بِحَدِيقَةٍ لَهُ , ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : أَلِيَ بِهَا عِذْقٌ إِنْ أَعْطَيْتهَا الْيَتِيم ؟ قَالَ : ( نَعَمْ ) , فَقَالَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( كَمْ عِذْق مُعَلَّق فِي الْجَنَّة لِأَبِي الدَّحْدَاح ) " انتهى .
وليس يلزم من مجرد هذا الموقف : أن يكون صاحبه منافقاً ولا يهودياً ، فإن النخلة حقه ، وإنما شق على صاحبه خروجها عن ملكه ، وربما تضرر بذلك ، ولم يُلزمه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بإعطائها لجاره ، وإنما ندبه إلى ذلك ، ووعده عليها أجراً خاصاً في الجنة ، ولم تخرج بذلك أيضاً إلى حد الوجوب عليه ، بل إعطاؤها له كان مندوباً في حقه ، وعملاً فاضلاً ، وليس كل من ترك المندوب ، أو العمل الفاضل : مذموماً ، ولا آثماً ؛ فضلاً عن أن يكون يهودياً ، أو منافقاً . 
ويلاحظ أنه في الرواية المسندة ، كان جاره الذي حصل الخصام معه : رجلاً ، ولم يكن يتيماً ، كما في الرواية المرسلة .
بل إذا قدر أن كان إثماً وذنباً ، فليس كل من وقع في ذنب ، لزم أن يؤاخذه الله عليه ؛ فإن موانع لحوق الوعيد بأصحاب المعاصي والذنوب كثيرة ؛ كأن يتوب من ذلك ، فيتوب الله عليه ، أو تكون له حسنة أخرى ، هي أكبر منها تمحوها ، أو يبتلى بما يكفر عنه خطاياه ، أو يشفع فيه بعض الشافعين ، أو تدركه رحمة رب العالمين . 
وقد قال الله عز وجل : ( وَآخَرُونَ اعْتَرَفُوا بِذُنُوبِهِمْ خَلَطُوا عَمَلًا صَالِحًا وَآخَرَ سَيِّئًا عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ ) التوبة/ 102 .
وينظر للفائدة جواب السؤال رقم : (201858) .
والله تعالى أعلم .

*
موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم .

----------

